# johnsons beach



## BlueWater-Buccaneer

fished for four or so hours and only caught1 studpompano and a foul hooked stingray.


----------



## Garbo

Cool. Looks like it wasa nice day to be there. 

Nice Pomp.


----------



## Hellcat171

Sting rays can be fun to land, I had a big cow nose jog me down the beach once.


----------



## Fishforlife2

yea I foul hooked a cow nose ray a couple weeks ago on a reeeeaaaaallllyyyy light set up penn slammer on a custom rod with 6lb. ande. took a good 25-30 minutes to get to the beach. then 15 more to get ON the beach.


----------



## FishnGator

A few weeks ago on Pens Beach I hooked two Cow-Nosed Rays at once. I was fighting one when my other rod hit the sand. I had to keep my foot on it to keep it from going out to sea. It probably took 20-25 minutes to land the first one and he was huge. The second finally gave up and I drug him to shore also. Didn't know what I had at first, thought it pulled like a big bull red, I was disappointed to see what they were. It was a fun fight though.


----------



## Hellcat171

LOL,

I guess one of us needs to work up the balls to see if the ol ******* scallop trick really works.


----------



## Hellcat171

Also, what's the record? I know the one I mentioned earlier had to be at least 3 1/2 ft across at the wings bt broke off at my second hook on shore.


----------



## brianL

Surf fishing actually gets better at night thats when the bigger fish like to feed and they are more agressive. if you could let me know where you plan to fish and what you are wanting ti catch, I can let you know what bait and rigs to use.


----------

